
Scream – virtual network sound card for Windows - ivank
https://github.com/duncanthrax/scream
======
lukeh
Proprietary, but there’s also Dante Virtual Soundcard.

------
edejong
This approach has a rather severe disadvantage: packet loss. Especially in
crowded WiFi networks the performance is going to be dismal.

There are many codecs that address this such as G.711 codec. PCM is not the
right approach.

~~~
userbinator
To be precise, G.711 _is_ PCM but with a much lower bitrate (and
correspondingly lower quality.)

~~~
edejong
You are absolutely right. I have used an incorrect source. The search was for
forward error-correction in modern protocols... G.711 has neither properties.
SMPTE2022-5/7 have such provisions, but I am not an expert in these protocols.

Would an expert like to chime in? What are good (open) protocols to do home-
streaming with low latency given occasional packet-loss (< 10%)?

~~~
gokhan
You sounded quite expert in your first post.

~~~
edejong
Well, I know for sure that PCM is not the right format for these kind of
applications. However, I couldn't remember the abbreviation for the protocols
anymore.

------
zitterbewegung
So what do you use this for? Playing audio back in a large room like a
restaurant?

~~~
Jaruzel
With this you can cheaply replicate a Sonos style whole home networked music
system, by having the recievers be something like some raspberry pi zeros
wired up to some amplified speakers.

Ive been wary of stuff like Sonos due to the cost and the proprietary nature
of the tech, but this Scream driver seems to be a nice simple alternative.

~~~
kingosticks
I don't have a sonos but isn't one of the selling points the fact that clients
are kept in sync? Does this actually do that? Shairport-sync does.

~~~
Jaruzel
Well, if the receivers are always-on, and listening for the UDP packets from
the Windows PC, then surely any lag causing de-syncs would be minimal - in the
millisecond range.

For a one-speaker-per-room setup, it would probably be 'good enough'.

Needs investigation I think.

~~~
kingosticks
I think you'll be surprised how quickly it drives you nuts (if there's ever
the situation where you are hearing another speaker). There's also the rather
brilliant
[https://github.com/badaix/snapcast](https://github.com/badaix/snapcast) if
you do want sonos-like synchronised playback.

------
knaik94
Does anyone know any ios apps that can act as a multicast reciever?

------
kuroguro
Wait... so you are unable to install drivers unless signed by MS now? Wtf...

~~~
RyanRies
You can disable driver signing enforcement if you want to install drivers
without having them signed.

Driver signing enforcement enhances the security of the OS by preventing
malware from installing kernel mode drivers that would hypothetically have
unlimited access to the device without the consent or knowledge of the user.

There really is no downside to this.

~~~
devwastaken
afaik you cannot just 'disable' it. You have to disable it every time you boot
the computer, and secure boot has to be disabled. I would agree with you if
microsofts signing process was 21st century and anyone could do it through
proper channels but last time I checked it's archaic and targetable by anyone
wanting to make a virus anyways.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17195758](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17195758)

~~~
eropple
_> You have to disable it every time you boot the computer_

This is straight-up untrue. You disable it to install the driver. It's fine
after that.

------
grawprog
Are there any plans for JACK support?

